# marijuana+different plant=...impossible?



## silkyjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

i was wondering if you could breed marijuana with other plants in the same/similar family, in an effort to create a very unique marijuana plant. 

i dont know much about botany so just tell me if this is retarded, it wont hurt my feelings . 

i just thought it would be cool to breed pot with like a plant that grows massive flowers or something, or that matures to be super short and bushy...i mean obviously there are a ton of characteristics that would be desireable for growing your own weed.

on that note, if it is in any way possible, how would i go about doing it?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 28, 2007)

i used to wonder the same thing...like cross breed marijuana and blackberrys or  strawberry buds....ya know...then you could dry the weed, and it would also be dried fruit, with THC in it.
  Then you could either smoke it, or snack on it, or make food with it.
     there are so manny possibilities you could mix with...how about Avacodo marijuana. it would be Avacodos infused with marijuana, and the fat content of avacodos is nuts, so you could just eat it, and you would be high flyin


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting idea. I have no idea if cross species breeding would work. Its like a man trying to breed with a animal similar to us, a pig maybe? There would be enough genetic difference to make it impossible. Not only that but it could have any number of effects on the marijuana traits wanted to be brought over if it was toproduce a seed healthy enough to germinate. The content of the chemicals that help us get high might not be high enough to be worth the effort. Of course it could also add aspects to the plant to allow the marijuana to be more potent. 

Either way I have no idea what u can do with breeding. But the only way to find out would be research and actual trials of breeding. You should try it out.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> i used to wonder the same thing...like cross breed marijuana and blackberrys or strawberry buds....ya know...then you could dry the weed, and it would also be dried fruit, with THC in it.
> Then you could either smoke it, or snack on it, or make food with it.
> there are so manny possibilities you could mix with...how about Avacodo marijuana. it would be Avacodos infused with marijuana, and the fat content of avacodos is nuts, so you could just eat it, and you would be high flyin


 
hookah, you'd have to be a blast to party with!!!!!  i've heard the results aint good, no thc.  the peeps i've heard this from is the old timers that do outdoor grows in the secluded states, but if ya want avacado weed, you grow it, i'll try some with ya...i only smoke for the flavor, not to get high.  lol


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2007)

"CLICK"
...


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember 30 years ago talk of grafting cannabis to other plants to create hybrids. One possibility was sea weed and kelp. Nothing came of it.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 28, 2007)

I've personally seen plants grafted to hops plants back in the early '80's...I've got an apple tree that grows 4 kinds of apples, done thru grafting also...

Should you succeed, I'd like to place an order for a White Widow crossed with a Watermellon...I'd love to get buds the size and flavor of watermellon and the stone of White Widow...We could call it White Water Widow Mellon.....


----------



## Mutt (Dec 28, 2007)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> We could call it White Water Widow Mellon.....


 
betcha ya can't say that one 3x real fast. :rofl:


----------



## thestandard (Dec 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> "CLICK"
> ...



I was scrolling down and read the first 3 posts and was like, where's hick?
.. next post i scroll to.. lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah I remember the hops trials, LOL
   You would not have believed the dreams that went crashing and burning when that idea failed. Actually the graft process works real well and yes you can graft one to the other, but the problem is that the THC manufacturing process within the genetic coding cannot make the jump across the plants DNA barriors, or so that was what I picked up on.
 Hops grows like a very long vine that can cover over a patio, and they grow hops on vertical supports. 
  I think it would just be too much to sit out on your patio and grab a couple of small buds that have been drying all natural like , stuff it in a pipe and spark that puppy.  Gadzooks I got myself all worked again, pheeeew- take a breather, LMAO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## jb247 (Dec 28, 2007)

Now that we have genetic engineering, alot of interesting things become (at least) possible...they are engineering disease resistant corn and glo-in-the-dark aquarium fish. It could be possible to use gene injection techniques to make any number of plants contain THC...as our knowledge and techniques grow, so do the possibilities...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## HVHY (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah but what will the results be


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm personally holding out,
   I can't stop thinking of white widow watermelon with cherry undertones.
LMAO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

Now I wouldnt mind seein my taxes goin 2 this research @ all


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Mar 26, 2008)

Id think if it was possible, you would have to run with something like a tomoato with similar genetics. I dont know if anyone has ever tried it, and i dont know if anyone would, but its like taking humans and monkeys. Can humans mate with a chimp, Who supposedly have similar genetics as well? PERSONALLY, i wouldnt even wanna try a tomato laced with cannabis anyway hahaha It would discuss the **** out of me! hahaha. IT IS POSSIBLE THOUGH! if your a geneticist.


----------



## edward (Feb 19, 2009)

silkyjohnson said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you could breed marijuana with other plants in the same/similar family, in an effort to create a very unique marijuana plant.
> 
> i dont know much about botany so just tell me if this is retarded, it wont hurt my feelings .
> 
> ...


 ithink u can splice weed to a hopps root or branch


----------



## imager777 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was about to say that grafting should work; but the chance of passing on the traits you want is slim.  Given the proper environment, time, effort, and amount of luck, I'm sure the magical gene(s) will emerge.  The thing with natural selection, selective breeding, and grafting is that there are so many influences and possibilities that it's often difficult to get exactly what you want to happen, to happen.  Let me rephrase that.  It's difficult now, because no one has yet figured out a good method for doing it.  Just like with anything, I'm sure once it's all figured out, a simple step by step method won't be far behind.

In theory, it's quite possible.  We know that the genes for _______ exist and can be selectively removed from and moved to dna from wherever to wherever else.  We currently do it all the time with plants and animals and it happens constantly in nature (Be it, much more slowly.)  Hell, I can extract my own personal dna with simple kitchen materials in about an hour or less.  With the proper tools, I could inject that dna into the nucleus of another cell.  It would generally result in a cancer of sorts; but is easy enough to do.  No, I'm not going to make a mutant smokable imager777.  But the whole thing is not as SciFi. as it used to be, only a few years back.  I have a feeling it will be even less "out there" in a few more years.  

The simple answer is, no you can't really do it right now.  The only variety you have with marijuana right now is the selection of different strains and what you can get by mixing them.  That doesn't mean you should just write it off and not make the effort.  That sort of inactivity just reduces the chances that it will ever come to be.


----------



## winstonwolf (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you think about cross breeding with ivy, then covering the outfield wall at Wrigley Field with herb?


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 20, 2009)

The breeding you are all talking about ( not to mention but this thread is pretty old heh) is quite impossible at this time... I am sure that some genetic engineer out there might be thinking this exact thing and with all the appropriate equipment and tools might make some WILD cross......   

However current breeding techniques are limited to the same species... meaning one MJ  to another MJ plant to hopefully come out with the MJ traits that you want in the seed.  

Maybe one day when that Genetic engineer that has nothing better to do than to screw around with MJ will engineer a cross between Cherry tomatoe and MJ.. Give ya that salad garnish with a kick, or mariraspberries...../who knows heh...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "CLICK"
> ...



I saw a flying jackalope at Wall Drug in South Dakota a few summers ago.  Well, a stuffed one but I was assured it was real.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 20, 2009)

silkyjohnson said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you could breed marijuana with other plants in the same/similar family, in an effort to create a very unique marijuana plant.
> 
> i dont know much about botany so just tell me if this is retarded, it wont hurt my feelings .
> 
> ...



try with tomatoes hmm?   btw I heard someone is growing strain of blueberry by grafftin em at unc in pembroke nc...
anyone know about that techiques?


----------

